# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Taser-Proof your clothing?

## ronpaulhawaii

> It's no Iron Man suit, but if you've got a knack for civil disobedience...


http://gizmodo.com/if-you-want-to-be...fib-1537135745

----------

